# Strange Behavior with WC Auratus



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I just got in 5 Wild Caught Hawaiian Auratus that like to doggy pile ontop of cork bark. Is that normal? Inside the tank is 71F, that wouldn't be too low would it?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

A lot of plants and places to hide in there?


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> A lot of plants and places to hide in there?


two coco huts , but not much else. good point. ill fix that tomorrow.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Have these Hawaiian auratus been in captivity for awhile? I didn't think Hawaii had allowed exports for several years.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing..

I think you need a research permit to collect them from the island... so these frogs are either

1.)Older adults that have been in the hobby for some time
2.)Not in fact wc but f1 f2 ect...
3.)Or that these are not hawaiian auratus but or rather "taboga" auratus. The taboga auratus were introduced to the islands and formered the "hawaiian" auratus many years ago.

From my understanding they are very similar but the hawaiian have a more mettalic green.

Hope that helps,Justin


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they also dont look like the Hawaiian morph ive seen. they used to be refered to as reticulated auratus i believe (this and the taboga morph) 

james


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

here some pics of my female taboga for comparison.


















Could you identify the seller?

Justin


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

71degrees is a little on the low side bring it up to 76-78 and you will see that they will be a little more active.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I have read that both reticulated and non reticulated are found in both the Tabago and the Hawaiian.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

reticulated auratus are not found on Hawaii


----------



## bchan (Feb 21, 2009)

> reticulated auratus are not found on Hawaii


They definitely are present on O'ahu. 



> I think you need a research permit to collect them from the island





> Have these Hawaiian auratus been in captivity for awhile? I didn't think Hawaii had allowed exports for several years.


A collection permit for personal use can be acquired but you can only export 4 individuals.



> 71degrees is a little on the low side bring it up to 76-78 and you will see that they will be a little more active.


Julio is spot on! 78-79 is their optimal temperature and you'll see a lot more activity.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I have yet to have seen them on the island then, i go to Oahu everyother year to visit family and i always go looking for frogs and have never seen any reticulated morphs on the island.


----------



## bchan (Feb 21, 2009)

They are less common, for sure. As I recall, that phenotype reprosents approx 5% of the Hawai'ian population. Don't quote me on that, but it's what I seem to remember...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

have you seen them or ar eyou gogin by what some one told you?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a group of F1 Standard Hawaiians and one of my females is reticulated so it does happen it's just not that common.
Andy


----------



## bchan (Feb 21, 2009)

I have actually seen them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> I have a group of F1 Standard Hawaiians and one of my females is reticulated so it does happen it's just not that common.
> Andy


can you post some pics?


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Both morphs are pictured in the Pumilio.com gallery


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i know what reticulated auratus lok like, but i want to see some pics of the hawaiian reticulated forms


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Here's some froglets and a little more info.

PUMILIO.COM - Frog Of The Month


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ok, but that does not say that it is a reticulated Hawaiian


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Julio,

Are you arguing that a reticulated morph doesn't occur in the Hawaiian population or that the one Andy has isn't a Hawaiian reticulated auratus? 

Its been known for a long time that a small portion of the Hawaiian population is reticulated (as I've been aware of it for over 15 years) and I would trust Ben on this.. he's been around a long time like myself. 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ed said:


> Julio,
> 
> Are you arguing that a reticulated morph doesn't occur in the Hawaiian population or that the one Andy has isn't a Hawaiian reticulated auratus?
> 
> ...


Hey Ed,
I am not aruguing either or, i just wanna see one, the pic on the Pumilio.com doesn't really say its a Hawaiian. Like i said before i go see these gus everyother year, but i have yet to see one when i a there, so it gives me something to look forward to when i get down there.


----------



## bchan (Feb 21, 2009)

Those are a few pics I took on O'ahu. I suppose you could debate whether or not they are 'reticulated,' but I have other pics (on another computer) if you'd like me to post them. I can provide GPS coordinates if needed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Julio said:


> Hey Ed,
> I am not aruguing either or, i just wanna see one, the pic on the Pumilio.com doesn't really say its a Hawaiian. Like i said before i go see these gus everyother year, but i have yet to see one when i a there, so it gives me something to look forward to when i get down there.


Okay I understand now. I wasn't sure if you were saying it didn't happen or not. 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the second and third pics represent some of the ones i have seen,but i personally don't consider those to be reticulated, the rest have a gorgeous pattern on them


----------

